# New GIANT BETTA



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

This guy was described as a "King Male" (Petco). I think he's a HMPK Giant Wild-Type Coloration. Can anyone help with ID??

He's super friendly/curious. Living in 2.5 planted MiniBow w/ filter & heater and happy as can be.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

He's going to be spectacular! 

I would consider moving him in to a ten gallon if possible. Kings really appreciate the extra space and will use every inch of a 10 gallon.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

+1 Mike. Kings should be kept in a minimum 10 gallon tank. You could get by with an 8 gallon possibly, but really no less than that. 
A 2.5 would be comfortable for a regular betta.

In fact, I see in your signature that you have a HM in a 10 gallon. It would make more sense to switch the HM to the 2.5 and put the king in the 10 gallon.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

He is stunning!! Congrats! Like it's been said, it's probably best to upgrade his tank to give him some more room. I'd say at the least a 5.5. I have Oscar in one. He loves it!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He is very nice,from those pics he looks more PK than HMPK.But yep like everyone has said Giants really do need bigger tanks as he will put out a lot of ammonia,believe me.If he stays in that size tank you will have to be doing plenty of frequent water changes to keep his water quality tip top.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> +1 Mike. Kings should be kept in a minimum 10 gallon tank. You could get by with an 8 gallon possibly, but really no less than that.
> A 2.5 would be comfortable for a regular betta.
> 
> In fact, I see in your signature that you have a HM in a 10 gallon. It would make more sense to switch the HM to the 2.5 and put the king in the 10 gallon.


I did just this!!!! Everyone is much happier now.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple of tips to keep your big boy healthy. Giants and Kings have a notoriously weak immune system. Try adding food to the diet that includes Spirulina. Hikari makes a terrific frozen called Spirulina Brine Shrimp. This food is nutritious plus will spark the immune system to produce more t cells which often prevents internal blockage or infection. Also adding a sprinkle of probiotic on bloodworms once a week never hurts. Best so far is Culturelle (lactobacteria rhamnosis GG) that Ive used. Also most giant breeders will recommend adding aquarium salt to the water to prevent velvet , Ich, columnaris and parasites. This will also aid his gill function. Good luck nice fish!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Regular, Kings, and giants are only different by size. Form and color are the same. Regulars usually only reach to 4cm (body), Kings may reach up to 5-6cm, while giants can reach up to 10cm on average.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Handsome fish, Tux. Looks like a real "fighter."

Because "King Betta" is a trade name for the large Betta sold by Petco, would it be more accurate to call those large not-giant Betta "half-giants?" Terminology sure gets confusing in this hobby.

I did get a true giant at Petco once. Youngster looked like a 3-inch sausage. Not great conformation -- but huge. 

We've been here before, but I have a hard time calling a fish with giant genes a half-giant based merely on size. If it's genetically a giant, it shouldn't matter how big it is. 

Because a giant is twice as big as a standard Betta, his volume and body-mass are 4-times as great. And so is his metabolism -- or more. Talk about an ammonia machine.

I think everybody on this thread knows that Logisticsguy is a giant Betta breeder. He really knows his stuff. 

(And I'm only a 12-hour drive away in different country. So near and yet so far. <sigh>)


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi guys:

Everything I've read says that there is no such thing as a "King" betta, it's just Petco's name for them. A few months ago, I bought the book "The Betta Bible" which is written by a betta breeding expert and no-where is "King Betta" mentioned. 

I can only guess that my "King" is either a true Giant, or a regular PK betta that was simply larger than others.

He's larger than my other bettas - but only by about 1-2 inches. My regular bettas are probably 1.5-2 inches long. He's like 2.5-3 inches long. He's built "longer" and "deeper"; he also is able to swim in the filter current much better than my other long-finned bettas.

I have no idea if he's full grown or still growing. 

I moved him to my 10 gal and moved my HM to the 2.5 last night; all are happy and King Kong is definitely exploring all of the tank.

Noted on the immune system issues! I will look into getting some Spirulina. Thanks!


----------



## Lonely (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, he is super cool looking! Stunning.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm so glad you moved him into the 10, it's really going to bring out the best in him!

I love the name! I'm a giant monster movie fan


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree - "king" betta is only used where you are. Where I'm at, anything that reaches 5.5cm (body) is considered a giant. But I do not wish to alter the common name you use as that might confuse those new to the hobby. Personally, names doesn't really mean anything other than to simplify explanation. 

What I meant in my first post was; only you, tuxthebetta, who can determine what kind of betta he is. Because pictures will only show their form and color which is the same for both kinds.

I have never experienced a regular reaching 5+cm. But crosses between regulars and giants may reach that size. Further giant x giant do not produce 100% giants. Most will be smaller than actual giants. Care also play a big role in their size. True, full giant genetic codes will not grow to its maximum if it doesn't get enough food and space. And, yes take logisticsguy's advice on care - he is the giant guy around here.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just had a look, out of curiosity. The IBC in area 6 and 7 considers a Giant as male _minimum_ 2.5 inches body only, female 2 inches body only. Smaller than that is a disqualifying fault. Converted, that comes to 6.35 centimeters for males, and a little over 5 for females.

I have a female at home who is somewhere between 3.25 and 3.5 inches body only (over 8 cm), so they can get MUCH bigger than the standard.

"King" is a trade name, nothing more. Most consider "giants" that are smaller than the standard to be either half giant, or simply overlarge fish with giant in the line.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Curious that the *International* Betta Conference expresses length measurements in _inches_.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree, numbers that divide nice and evenly by tens would be nice. For some reason, the metric system never caught on here in the U.S., and the U.S. is where the IBC was started. So ... eh, at least size conversion is a Google search away.


----------



## tuxthebetta (Apr 14, 2015)

I came home from the weekend holiday yesterday and turned on the light and my betta had up and* disappeared*.

He was totally gone. Missing! No fish in tank! 

I thought my roommates were messing with me. 

I tore the tank apart, uprooting everything. I took apart the filter. No fish.

I looked on the floor, under the bed, around the tank -- nothing. 

I was away for the weekend and became really nervous, thinking someone had come into my room and killed my fish as a terrible prank.

Turns out, King jumped out of a _quarter-size hole_ in the hood of the tank (where the filter/heater install) and managed to somehow get himself completely UNDER the _1/2"_ gap between the tank stand and floor. He was totally dried up and dusty. 

I honestly have no idea how that even happens.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that. My king is a jumper, he been on the floor more times than I'd like to admit. It's only at feeding time, he gets way too excited. There is no way to really know whether you have a jumper or not, if they want to get out they will. 

Some people have had luck covering small openings with saran wrap.

SIP Kong


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your betta.


----------

